# Need help fast!



## thebunnyexpert (Feb 25, 2010)

I bought two more bettas and put them in a tank with a divider. Now they're flaring up at at each other. They're not going at the glass but I'm afraid they'll jump over. Is it ok to put aluminum on one side or will it harm my betta? Help much needed fast!


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2010)

cover the tank. thats ur best bet.


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Use fabric or an opaque shopping bag to make a slipcover for the glass divider. 
We have two divided 2.5 tanks (both uncovered) and for one, we used part of a small black Hot Topic bag to cover the glass, and rubber-banded it on. 
The other (don't laugh, haha) we used the opaque top of a pair of fishnets. I just slipped it over and sewed the edges shut. No flaring or jumping problems.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2010)

tori's idea actually sounds good. it should do the trick.


----------



## thebunnyexpert (Feb 25, 2010)

hXcChic22 said:


> Use fabric or an opaque shopping bag to make a slipcover for the glass divider.
> We have two divided 2.5 tanks (both uncovered) and for one, we used part of a small black Hot Topic bag to cover the glass, and rubber-banded it on.
> The other (don't laugh, haha) we used the opaque top of a pair of fishnets. I just slipped it over and sewed the edges shut. No flaring or jumping problems.


Can you elaborate on the fishnet idea? I'm not sure what you mean. I really want them to stop flaring up because one of them is too busy being pissed off that he won't eat :/

Thanks 

Does this mean I can't use aluminum? Because that's what I used to cover the clear tank divider for now but I don't know it's harmful of not.

Also, my tank is covered.


----------



## br00tal_dude (Dec 26, 2009)

i would get hte aluminum out... metals can leech into your water and possibly harm your fish...


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

thebunnyexpert said:


> Can you elaborate on the fishnet idea? I'm not sure what you mean. I really want them to stop flaring up because one of them is too busy being pissed off that he won't eat :/
> Thanks
> Does this mean I can't use aluminum? Because that's what I used to cover the clear tank divider for now but I don't know it's harmful of not.
> Also, my tank is covered.


Um, I really don't know if aluminum would hurt fish or not. I don't THINK it would but better safe than sorry. 
You know how on a pair of pantyhose (or fishnet stockings) the top that goes around your waist and upper thighs usually isn't fishnet, or is darker than the rest? It's more like solid nylon? That's what we used.
I had a pair that I had ripped up for my Halloween costume so they were no good, and I cut around the top so I had what kinda looked like a skinny tube top, then trimmed it a little, put it around the divider, and sewed up the edges. 
If you don't have any stockings to use, don't waste the money buying them. Just go to Wal-Mart or Joanne's Fabrics and buy a yard of dark fabric and use it. Cheaper and easier to get the shape you want. The stockings kinda have kinks and edges in them so it's not a beautiful divider but it does the job.


----------



## FishEyes22 (Mar 11, 2010)

i used to have a divided betta tank with the same problem I painted the divider black it seemed to tone down the visibility between the fish and it solved the problem.


----------



## thebunnyexpert (Feb 25, 2010)

FishEyes22 said:


> i used to have a divided betta tank with the same problem I painted the divider black it seemed to tone down the visibility between the fish and it solved the problem.


What type of paint was it? I don't want to use a paint that will harm my bettas. Thanks


----------

